# Therapy Dog



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

Odin passed his therapy dog test with TDI last night!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats! I'm hoping to do the TDI test with Bianca after I get her better at heeling and staying... I wanted my last dog Ginger to be a TDI dog. We took the test when she was about 9 and she passed with flying colors, I got a professional photo taken for their ID and sent in the forms... Then I got a rejection letter back, since we were already a member of some local therapy dog organizations TDI would not allows us to be members with them.







I was really disappointed because I wanted to be able to do some therapy dog stuff on our own, the two orgs. we were members of that were local are 'group' organizations and you are only therapy dogs when you are in one of their group sessions (one was a literacy program where kids read to the dogs, the other did physical therapy programs at hospitals.)
I just wish I would have known about TDI's rules before we got all excited to pass their test, paid for the test and got prof. photos taken, but it didn't even say anything on the website... Oh well this time it doesn't matter because Bianca is not a member of any organizations yet. 
Anyway congrats on passing! I love to see more therapy GSDs!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

ODIN!!!!


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

Odin wasn't the only German Shepherd at the test I took. There were two other German Shepherd Dogs and a Saint Bernard that passed the test. One of the other German Shepherds in my class is somewhat of a celebrity here. Here is the link to his news clip.

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/health_wavy_hampton_autismdog_20090128


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ginger's been on the news too!









http://cbs2chicago.com/video/[email protected]

(she was on a few other times too with our animal-assisted therapy organizations, and a few times in short clips from events we went to like dog shows and dog cruises and things...)

And Animal Planet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy133n-77lg


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Great report.. well done!


----------

